# American Tackle Blank ?



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Has any of you guys used any American tackle blanks? I am looking at the AXSU100M-2 for sting silvers and such. I want a 2 piece rod also, dont have a roof rack on my truck. Any other suggesting would be welcome. I am really wondering if their ratings are accurate or like Lamiglass. here is what I copied from their website
AXSU100M-2 10' 15-30 1-4 2 pc. MOD-FAST MEDIUM 7.0 0.608 6.9 
The 7.0 is tip size the .608 is butt diameter and the 6.9 is how many ounces the blank weighs.


----------



## BDreamweaver (Nov 28, 2008)

It is a great blank and will work very good for what you are going to use it for.
Barry


----------



## obxflea (Dec 15, 2007)

*I love mine*

That is what I used to build my spanish rod and it is killer. I would not trade it for anything. The lure rating is pretty on point, for me throwing metal its max is 2oz, 1.5-2 is the sweet spot for sure. You wont be dissapointed.


----------

